
The CIA's eerily accurate technology predictions from 1962 - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/culture/2013/3/14/4105286/cia-accurately-predicted-future-technology-in-1962
======
zw123456
It would be interesting to see what they are predicting for 50 years from now.
Transporters maybe?

